# 1 new pen turner needed



## David Seaba (Jul 4, 2015)

I have this lfrb full of different pen blanks. Plus 6 slim style pen kits and 1 set of bushings. A few of the blanks are labeled but not all. There are a couple of stabilized and 2 pr resin blanks I made. The cost is. Free plus Free shipping. 



 

I would say a new pen turner would be one who has been making them for a year or less.

Thank you for looking.

David (termitedave)

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | +Karma 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 4, 2015)

I have never turned a pen and would love these

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 4, 2015)

That's a cool offer! Some awesome looking blanks in there!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 4, 2015)

@Tclem 

Tony I thought I've seen your feet in a couple of pen pics.  I could be wrong it maybe another favorite mississippian.  But I would need to check with @SENC to make sure.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2015)

Nah...those were hooves.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2015)

David this is a kind offer and very generous. I have seen this type of thing from our members before and more times than not it did not end up like the kind member (you in this case) would have liked. Keep this thread as is if you like, but my advice is that in the future you should set aside a box like this and wait until YOU see the new turner that YOU feel is deserving of it. I remember at least two occasions where a new member snatched it up and was never seen again. 

Not trying to rain on your parade just an FYI.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rockb (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey David....good on ya......nice thing to do.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you @Kevin 

That thought came to mind. I remember one of the members. Hopefully that dosen't happen again. This is a Great site and just trying to give back to it. 

I'm a member of quiet a few but if I only could pic one this would be it.

David

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 4, 2015)

@Sirfishalot is a new turner. I gave him a few blanks when he first bought his lathe but they weren't nearly as nice as these. He would be a good candidate I think and I know we will hear back from him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> @Sirfishalot is a new turner. I gave him a few blanks when he first bought his lathe but they weren't nearly as nice as these. He would be a good candidate I think and I know we will hear back from him.



That's an excellent choice Josh. I agree too for what it's worth.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 4, 2015)

I agree to if that's ok. I will give him first shot at it. He joined on my 40th birthday. Thats crazy.  
Is this ok @Kevin I don't won't to break any rules.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2015)

David Seaba said:


> I agree to if that's ok. I will give him first shot at it. He joined on my 40th birthday. Thats crazy.
> Is this ok @Kevin I don't won't to break any rules.



Hey this is your thread David - no rule against giving things away! I think Jay is an excellent choice as well but it is your decision not mine. I hope I didn't put a damper on your thread I just wanted to remind you that we have had a few dregs come in and snatch and grab in the past. Jay certainly doesn't fit that description though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok sounds great. You didn't put a damper on it. This Marine doesn't forget the snatch and grabbers. @Sirfishalot 
Jay there yours if you like. Just pm your address and I will mail them to you.

David

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 3


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow, that's awesome David I'd be thrilled to have these.
Many thanks and also to @kazuma78 and @Kevin for the recommendations. It's members like all of you that make this site so cool.

JayT

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2015)

Very nice thing you're doing here David! It's guys like you that make this such as awesome site! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2015)

I just found this thread. Wow, its stuff like this that makes me proud to be a member of this site. I was talking with a friend yesterday and mentioned how most members of the wood working community where good people and very generous with their knowledge and time. This is just more proof of that and a fine example of our members good intentions and fellowship. Kudo's to you all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 5, 2015)

Awesome gesture David !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 5, 2015)

Awesome gesture, David.
A thought for everyone else:
Although this has already been given away, what I did the last time I did something like this was to make a stipulation of being a member for a month to qualify.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 6, 2015)

Ralph's 95. - 5 rule. 95 percent of the people you meet anywhere, in any culture, in any religion, are great people. That other5 percent are often like the south end of a northbound horse. They can't get along with neighbors, colleagues, their kid's teachers, even their spouses. And even in that 5 percent group, there is usually some issue causing them to be as they are, and it might be just a misunderstanding.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 6, 2015)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Ralph's 95. - 5 rule. 95 percent of the people you meet anywhere, in any culture, in any religion, are great people. That other5 percent are often like the south end of a northbound horse. They can't get along with neighbors, colleagues, their kid's teachers, even their spouses. And even in that 5 percent group, there is usually some issue causing them to be as they are, and it might be just a misunderstanding.


That's a very optimistic outlook on horses patoots.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 6, 2015)

Very cool!! What a heck of a way to get started!


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jul 11, 2015)

David,
I received this package earlier in the week and it is pretty freakin awesome!
That is a really amazing favor of you man and I' most appreciative. I'm going to make sure I pay the gesture forward to another member here at some point. 
Thanks again man.

JayT

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 11, 2015)

Jay 
Happy to hear the goodie box made it safe. Look forward to seeing what you make.

David (termitedave)


----------

